# Germany Bundesliga 1 16-18 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 12, 2010)

16 Apr 17:30 Cologne v Bochum  2.10 3.20 3.25 +15  
17 Apr 12:30 Hamburg v Mainz  1.40 4.20 7.00 +15  
17 Apr 12:30 SC Freiburg v Nurnberg  2.20 3.20 3.10 +15  
17 Apr 12:30 Schalke v Borussia M'gladbach  1.36 4.33 8.00 +15  
17 Apr 12:30 VfB Stuttgart v Bayer Leverkusen  2.10 3.20 3.25 +15  
17 Apr 12:30 Wolfsburg v Werder Bremen  2.60 3.25 2.50 +15  
17 Apr 15:30 Bayern Munich v Hannover 96  1.22 5.50 11.00 +15  
18 Apr 12:30 Borussia Dortmund v TSG Hoffenheim  1.57 3.60 5.50 +15  
18 Apr 14:30 Eintracht Frankfurt v Hertha Berlin  2.25 3.25 3.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 16, 2010)

Borussia Dortmund v TSG Hoffenheim 
Boruussia is 2 points from the 3rd place which gives a Champions league position. At home they have 10 wins, 2 draws and 3 losses. Hoffenheim are safely in the middle and they have nothing to fight for until the end of the championship. They are in bad form. 
Prediction: 1


----------



## shanomano (Apr 17, 2010)

Nah homies you got it all wrong - Borussia won't win this game and pretty certain that Bayern Munich will also fail to win against Hannover, even though you will probably think im crazy for saying stuff like that, there is a lot more winning picks where i get inspired from - ****(Tip- links in signature are allowed, while in post, advertising no)


----------

